# american staffordshire



## staffordshirehome267 (8 mo ago)

anyone want to sale or purchase american staffordshire puppies?

If you are finding a real staffordshire breed then you can visite our site
american staffordshire terrier puppies

messy


----------



## 12151304 ms (8 mo ago)

so cute i would love to have this one so cute but i have a dog i have a Pomeranian name cooper


----------



## 12151304 ms (8 mo ago)




----------



## 12151304 ms (8 mo ago)

thats me and my dog thats my puppy Cooper


----------

